

Coinstar is kicking Netflix's butt - followmylee
http://buzz.money.cnn.com/2012/06/15/coinstar-is-kicking-netflixs-butt/

======
stephengillie
In economics terms, this article proposes the idea that Coinstar's Redbox dvd
vending machines are an inferior good when compared to Netflix.

<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inferior_good>

